# Solar pump any one?



## martin-green (30 Apr 2017)

I heard that solar pumps have improved.............so I got one


----------



## foxfish (30 Apr 2017)

Quite entertaining though.....


----------



## ian_m (30 Apr 2017)

Saw a website somewhere where he did the calculations for a solar powered pump, similar to yours. Worked out could pump 20cc of water 10-20cm per second....20cc is not a lot


----------



## zozo (1 May 2017)

That little pump goes around on Ebay and Ali for about $ 3.. It's a DC5.5 -12 volt, 1-3 watt, 200l/h.. Start up voltage is 6 volts than it runs about 50% capacity. With the 200l/h it coresponds with the website ian_m refers to.. 200/3600 = 0,055l/s at 12 volt or 0,022l/s at 6 volt..

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DC1...id=983709f4-e699-40cd-a96b-9ab6c490be10&tpp=1

This is a little pretty powerfull pump for it's size, 4.5 watt, but doesn't start at lower voltage than 12v. So not realy a little solarpower setup pump without battery or backup PSU.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ult...id=56e8fb51-0fda-4886-a029-cae107f03dfb&tpp=1

or this one is about 12 watt.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-High-Qu...-Hotsell-L1-/162330929490?hash=item25cbad6952

I have all 3 in use since i'm experimenting on running aqauriums completely on 12 volt. The last 2 are pretty durable little pumps both are running 24/7 for over 2 years now without an issue.. Tho the last pump which has a 6 volt startup doesn't like to run continuesly on a lower voltage. It kinda wears out the coils and decreases it's lifetime significantly it'l burn out in a few months. Yet not found out why.. But as said, running on 12 volt, it runs my 50 litre high tech now for + 2 years..


----------

